# Shockingly Inaccurate



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

That sounds like someone needs to go back to the drawing board for a re-design

Have a great weekend


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

Thanks for the review. It looks fancy enough I was thinking about it for a present for someone else - you saved me future ribbing and embarrassment! A Johnson it is then (or maybe a Stabila!)


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I totally agree it is a piece of junk but I got it really cheap and marked down so I kind of expected it to really be trash


----------



## danielsheppard (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for reviewing this horrible product. Whenever I read reviews I also look for some negative opinions as they're usually more detailed and actually contain useful information. Anyone can write good reviews such as "amazing product" or "this thing saved my life in a time of need", but not everyone can actually tell you why they liked it. I won't be surprised if company officials write their own fake positive reviews. As far I know lot of other companies do it already.


----------



## LostHasher (Dec 6, 2015)

> I won t be surprised if company officials write their own fake positive reviews. As far I know lot of other companies do it already.


I've caught some really blatant ones on Amazon. Lots of reviews around the same time, similar wording, non-verified purchases. An ohm meter I was looking at had over a dozen similar/fake/glowing reviews, all in the same month. All different logins, all verified purchases… so the company actually had to set up different accounts and purchase multiples of their own product.

I'd love to know how many companies "hire" people to post reviews on forums like this one.


----------



## andrew_bentley (Jan 11, 2016)

This looks more like a kids' toy than a professional instrument. An investment down the drain.


----------

